# Arrivez vous à effectuer la mise à jour ios 4.2?



## stéphane33 (22 Novembre 2010)

Tout est dans le titre...


----------



## daffyb (22 Novembre 2010)

ben ouais, c'est génial


----------



## stéphane33 (22 Novembre 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> ben ouais, c'est génial



Ben je 'y arrive pas quand je branche l'ipad il reste sur 3.2.2...


----------



## ikeke (22 Novembre 2010)

En plus, ça fait doublon avec le message précédent 
Plus sérieusement, tu as un message d'erreur ? quelque chose ? Un minimum d'info ça nous aiderait je pense 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h05 ----------




stéphane33 a dit:


> Ben je 'y arrive pas quand je branche l'ipad il reste sur 3.2.2...



Il te propose la mise à jour en 4.2 ou pas ? parce que visiblement ce n'est pas encore disponible pour tout le monde. Certains, quand ils cliquent sur rechercher les mises à jour ne se voient pas proposé de mettre en 4.2


----------



## stéphane33 (22 Novembre 2010)

Escusez moi pour le doublon...
Aucun message d'erreur: juste qu'iTunes me confirme que la version actuelle est la dernière c'est tout...


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2010)

quitte simplement itunes et relance, puis branche ton ipad, fais recherche des mises à jour et roule


----------



## stéphane33 (22 Novembre 2010)

yvos a dit:


> quitte simplement itunes et relance, puis branche ton ipad, fais recherche des mises à jour et roule



J'ai retéléchargé iTunes et ca marche enfin...
Je pense que c'était dû à l'autorisation que je n'avais pas réactivé.
Bonne soirée!


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> J'ai retéléchargé iTunes et ca marche enfin...


ça servait à rien de retélécharger ! ça me faisait pareil. J'ai juste quitter iTunes et relancé et ça a réglé le problème !


----------



## clochelune (22 Novembre 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ça servait à rien de retélécharger ! ça me faisait pareil. J'ai juste quitter iTunes et relancé et ça a réglé le problème !



ici je télécharge! ils disent 72 minutes! là une trentaine encore! j'ai hâte!!


----------



## see.real (22 Novembre 2010)

les serveurs d´Apple semblent surchargés... j´ai mis pres d´une heure pour downloader la MAJ... et jai oubli d´enregistrer sous, donc il va surement me refaire la mme pour l´iPhone :-(....

---

Aarrrgghh!! A 10Mo de la fin, le serveur a arrete de repondre.... faut tout recommencer depuis le debut :-(


----------



## twinworld (22 Novembre 2010)

voilà, c'est fait. Tout s'est super bien passé. Je suis en train de faire la mise à jour de l'iPhone 4 pour le passer de 4.2 à 4.2.1


----------



## stéphane33 (22 Novembre 2010)

Grande déception tout de même en ce qui concerne AirPrint...


----------



## arbaot (22 Novembre 2010)

stéphane33 a dit:


> Grande déception tout de même en ce qui concerne AirPrint...



http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/11/11/activer-airprint-dans-mac-os-x-10-6-5


----------



## stéphane33 (23 Novembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/11/11/activer-airprint-dans-mac-os-x-10-6-5



Merci pour l'astuce!
Il y a aussi un "airprinthacktivator" un petit soft qui permet d'activer airprint


----------



## Michke (23 Novembre 2010)

moi j'ai commencé la mise à jour à 20h elle s'est terminé à 2h du mat; 

très lent mais sans probleme.


----------

